# Difference between Intel B75 & H77 Chipsets



## Samak (Dec 20, 2012)

hello everyone,
I want to know the Difference between Intel® B75 Express Chipset & Intel® H77 Express Chipset..
Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 20, 2012)

B75 does not have RAID, Intel Rapid Storage Technology and Smart Response Technology.
Other than that B75 and H77 have same features.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2012)

@ Op - help yourself 
ARK | Compare Intel® Products


----------



## Samak (Dec 21, 2012)

so which one should i buy for 3rd gen core i5 processor?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2012)

Z77 or H77


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 22, 2012)

You should buy either a h77 or z77 but even b75 is fine


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Samak said:


> so which one should i buy for 3rd gen core i5 processor?



Which *model *of I5 to be exact?


----------



## Samak (Dec 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Which *model *of I5 to be exact?



core i5 3450 or core i5 3550


----------



## debarshi (Dec 22, 2012)

then a h77 would be best


----------



## Samak (Dec 22, 2012)

debarshi said:


> then a h77 would be best



should I go with Intel DH77EB?? Link to flipkart


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Try some local shops - you can save at-least 1k.


----------



## Samak (Dec 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Try some local shops - you can save at-least 1k.



yeah I will buy from local shop.. I am asking that should I go for Intel DH77EB motherboard??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

It seemsto be a descent motherboard to me.. So I guess, you should.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

Samak said:


> yeah I will buy from local shop.. I am asking that should I go for Intel DH77EB motherboard??



you can but note that there's No VGA port only DVI, HDMI and DP ports are available - if you need VGA and HDMI port then ZH77A-G41 @ ~5.8k is a better choice.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Both have got the same faeature slightly got differenate  Rapid Storage Technology and Smart Response Technology.


----------

